# CronJob meldet Fehler



## mC pAiN (23. April 2004)

Hallo,

wir haben ein Problem bei unserem Anbieter bezüglich eines CronJobs. Ich habe ein PHP-Script geschrieben, welches einen Mail-Account ausliest und Daten in einer MySQL-DB abspeichert.

Wenn ich das Script im Browser aufrufe, klappt es einwandfrei.

Dann habe ich bei unserem Anbieter angefragt, dass er uns einen CronJob einrichtet, damit das Script automatisch alle 30min. ausgeführt wird. Wir bekommen aber gesagt, dass das Script einen Fehler enthält.



> > > gamma:~# php4 /home/www/webspace/mlb/geob/check_mail.php
> > >
> > > X-Powered-By: PHP/4.1.2
> > > Content-type: text/html
> ...



Sie wissen nicht woran es liegen könnte. Ich habe auch mal gefragt ob man es mittels URL-Aufruf im CronJob versuchen könnte, aber Antwort war folgende:



> In dem Fall wäre es ja ein Internet-Request, was aber durch die Binary php4
> nicht unterstützt wird.




Ich habe leider nicht so die Ahnung auf dem Gebiet deshalb kann ich nicht weiterhelfen. Ich weiß nur das das Script sonst perfekt läuft...


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. April 2004)

> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in



Der Fehler besagt, das die mysql Funktionen nicht in PHP eingebunden sind. Läuft der Cronjob auf dem selben System? Scheint nicht der Fall zu sein, wenn man das Script per Hand aufrufen kann. Und wenn die Anbieter nicht wissen das sie kein mysql.so in der PHP.INI eingebunden haben, dann würde ich mich fragen ob ich die Anbieter wechsle weil die keine Ahnung haben, oder ob die mich nur verarschen wollen.


----------

